# Seriously OLD Perdomo Sticks



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

OK, so was going through some boxes i havent opened in a very long time and found some smokes i pretty much forgot i had. Yeah i have a problem...... So i found the tubos at a shop in chicago back in 2008 and they were sitting for a while before i found them. Im going to say late 90s were when these were produced. I also found a nice stash of perdomo2's. These are not the remakes that came out more recently these are true aged gems.... I also have a nice stash of estate seleccions from the early 2000s and the ESV91's that havent been made since the late 2000s.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow. Very cool!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Good God !!!!!!!!! I couldn't even imagine.. Let us know how they smoke. Or send me a few and I promise to give an honest review.....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ranger0282 said:


> Good God !!!!!!!!! I couldn't even imagine.. Let us know how they smoke. Or send me a few and I promise to give an honest review.....


I can do a review... Which one would you guys like to see reviewed first?


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> I can do a review... Which one would you guys like to see reviewed first?


The last Torpedo in the pic!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Olecharlie said:


> The last Torpedo in the pic!


OK i will try and get a review of the Perdomo2 soon then


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> The last Torpedo in the pic!


Ditto !!!!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Smoke the Perdomo2 first.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

I have one of those old perdomo2s that ive been wondering what I should do with

not the biggest Perdomo fan but maybe ill put the fire to it here soon


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

That takes me back, I used to smoke the the Maduro la tradition regularly around 95. I'd be curious how those will be with that much time on them. Gotta let us know.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> OK, so was going through some boxes i havent opened in a very long time and found some smokes i pretty much forgot i had. Yeah i have a problem...... So i found the tubos at a shop in chicago back in 2008 and they were sitting for a while before i found them. Im going to say late 90s were when these were produced. I also found a nice stash of perdomo2's. These are not the remakes that came out more recently these are true aged gems.... I also have a nice stash of estate seleccions from the early 2000s and the ESV91's that havent been made since the late 2000s.


So jealous about those old Perdomo 2s you came across. Those were one of my favorite lines back in the day. Hopefully they still have some kick to them. I have 12 of the newer-release Perdomo 2s left, but they just aren't as special as the original line.


----------



## -Stinky- (Jul 23, 2018)

Great find!! Those old Perdomos can be epic. Detailed review needed of this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarr_papi (May 5, 2020)

Those look down right delicious! Smoke'em!


----------

